# changing flush lines on booster pumps



## mark_reading (Jan 9, 2013)

just wondering how difficult it is to change the flush lines on 2 booster pumps from copper to stainless steel?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RJ will be along to flush an intro out of you...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And one and a two and a three. We all scream for ice cream !!! Or an intro. New members are asked to post an intro in the intro section do you understand meow ???


----------

